# Sleestack



## nouvellechef (Feb 1, 2010)

Has anyone made it to flowering yet with it from the Attitude freebies for X-mas?


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 1, 2010)

Started the Sleestack seeds a while ago but my plants are growing real slow so far?! Still crossing my fingers - they're healthy


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 1, 2010)

Crossing fingers. Mainly Sat dom yes?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey man, I told you I would try to do some research on those strains you got from Attitude, I guess all of them are too new to be in any of my books and magazines...I couldn't find any of them in either the cannabible series, or Big book of buds series...so that only leaves searching the net, which I'm sure you have already done...sorry, and good luck!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 1, 2010)

No, probs. They had them on Attitude. Sle was the only Sat Dom unless I read wrong. So it came down to that or KandyKush. I don't have room for error with herms or bad genetics when I fire the new room up. It big and bad...  I drew itnin excel but don't think anyone can see a excel sheet. Wonder if I could take a screen shot of excel? Hmm.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonder if they got the name for it from, old school TV. Land of the lost??


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

They announced these are never before realesed crosses when it came out.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

If anyone you know on here makes it to flower, holla.... thanx. I guess its hard to listen and see someone elses Op, there could of been many factors to lead to hermie, stunted growth, etc etc. But still want to see it.


----------



## warfish (Feb 3, 2010)

I have one of the freebies in flower at this moment, day 25 of 12/12.  It is the LA Conf x Skunk though.  The 2 Sleestacks I germed both turned out to be male   So I cant help you there.  But the LA Conf is 2 weeks younger than everything else in my main grow, yet it is taller than any other in the grow and nice and full too.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice. Sucks about Slee, at least it was a freebie. Thanx. LA Con might be popped if Slee dont work out.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 4, 2010)

The land of the lost is the only sleestack I ever heard of...lol


----------



## 420benny (Feb 5, 2010)

I am going to try mine outside. Here is the write-up about the sleestack half of this new bean. She sounds like a winner to me. I got this info on Attitude's site
---------------------
This DNA Sleestack Feminized brings two of our favorite strains together.  Shrom is a cutting that we got a few years ago from Northern California.  The Shrom yields and tastes great.  We love this strain because of its fuel/haze taste.  Crossing this clone to the MMG male was a very easy decision because the MMG has always put something special into whatever we cross him to!  The DNA SleeStack Feminized will not grow tall like the Shrom and will not take as long either.  She is a shorter, stout plant that packs on the weight after the 5th week.  The cannabis seeds produce buds on this plant that are frosty with resin.  If you&#8217;re looking for the plant to make your concentrate out of, look no further.  DNA Genetics Sleestack Feminized has high resin content that will make your concentrate stand out!  With the flavour of the Martian Mean Green and the yields of the Shrom, this is the perfect mix of two legendary strains.  Flowering time for the Slee Stack is 9 weeks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 5, 2010)

They have a ok pic on the site. If you ask me and I was a breeder, I would have 2 pics of all plants. One showing a close up of trichs and the other would be a full grown plant that shows what they say it can yield under optimum conditions. Hence BCseeds. I will pay whatever they want if they can show me that it really can yield 2lb's plus inside. Thanx for replying Benny. Anything outside I love as long as it's female. Maybe someday after kids are grown, I can have a nice greenhouse out back. Growing indoors kinda sucks, now that I had to switch to it.


----------



## remington969 (Feb 13, 2010)

When I germinated my sleestack x skunk freebie I got double lucky and got two ladies out of one bean. Anybody else had this happen before? Will there be any problems with them where they are twins? Both of them are doing great (even after one was almost killed by overfertilizing).


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2010)

Kool.Just keep am eye for herms and keep her healthy. LMK, pics late flower would rock.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Bumping this back to top. I had no idea the Slee won a cup catergory. Makes me want to see if this thing can produce even more now.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 8, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Wonder if they got the name for it from, old school TV. Land of the lost??


yup..it was named after the alien lizard things cause one of it's parents is MMG.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

HA. I used to luv that show. I am concerned without someone finishing it, to pop the Slee for the new system. I might feel more comfortable going with a proven genetic.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 8, 2010)

i've seen 1 or 2 wierd things with the DNA freebies


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats why I am worried. I have no time for months of veg and flower not to end up with superior product.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Slee, dryed and cured. Stated by many to be one of the most resinous plants out there. Really want to see some finished colas.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

No, I have been looking. I have heard it can put out 8oz when pushed.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 8, 2010)

You know what I think Nouvelle - proven genetics for solid production. Your just crossing your fingers otherwise and with a set-up like yours thats a risk imo.

My Sleestack was just t-planted into flowering pots. Not 100% on the sex yet. They're getting topped and flowered in the next week or 2. I'll start a journal if a female joins the parade. So far - I've been a little disappointed with the growth vigor - I did have some minor pH issues however - we'll see..........


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Its a no brainer. I cant risk it. I am debating on buying a 4x4 tent for special projects. Diff strains, finding phenos. Hopeful on Slee.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL...funny you should bring that up Jman...I just comented in one of 2dogs threads in this section about lemon haze about it being a huge gamble to fill a grow with something you have not tested.

I'm glad to see your re-thinking it Nouvelle!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep. That SLH though, has mega production.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

ohh man I was not knockin lemon haze at all....I couldn't rightfully, I've never grown it, or even smoked it ...that I know of.


----------

